
Ask HN: Does anyone else despise merge commits? - pitaj
Good thing rebase exists or I&#x27;d have gone crazy by now.
======
kylecordes
Despise is a strong word; but in most projects we rarely allow a merge commit
in master.

(Context: Git. Small to medium team. Only team members with Git expertise can
push to master.)

[https://blog.oasisdigital.com/2017/how-we-use-git-and-
why/](https://blog.oasisdigital.com/2017/how-we-use-git-and-why/)

